# Toshiba laptop led error codes



## jmc96 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi guys n gals, first post, so here we go.
Just bought a Toshiba 5100 Laptop, cheap. Doesn't boot but the front leds flash briefly when I hit the power on button. Then a LED sequence starts something like 1 long, four short, 2 long, 1 short.
Does anyone know where I can find the led error codes for the above? before I start pulling this thing apart. I'd like to know where to start looking.
I've stripped everything off the laptop, like CD-rom. ram, peripheral cards etc, trying to isolate everything. But still the error remains.

Any advice on the matter would be appreciated.
Looks like a great forum.


----------



## jmc96 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for your reply brindle,
I don't know where your reply went, but I got it through a subscription to this thread via e-mail. Anyway, yes I've been Googling this problem for hours. Not much comes up with searches like "Toshiba LED error", etc. I've tried your suggestion earlier on including powering up from AC without the battery. No good.
I've also read that the graphics card can become disloged being in the position its in. Something to do with flexing the laptop over time loosens it. 
I've also read that the IDE connector on the Mboard cracks, also, because of where it's placed on the Mboard, due to flexing. I'm hoping I might get some other suggestions before I start pulling it apart. 
I'm sure the LED error code, 1(L) 4(S) 2(L) 1(S) will be the answer when I find it.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

jmc,

I would suggest you look here for some help:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_home.jsp


----------

